# SRH...so far, so good!



## Bowhunter57 (Nov 25, 2006)

Well, I got all my reloading stuff in, put together some loads and went out to test them for best group. I had 4 different loads...2 moderate loads with Accurate #9 and 2 moderate loads with 2400. The loads with 2400 didn't group well, at all. However, the Accurate #9 loads were very nice. Now, all I have to do is get more of this particular load put together, go back out and sight it in at 50 yards...then do some free-handed target practise, from 20 to 80 yards.

Hard cast 240gr. semi-wad cutter, loaded with 21gr. of Accurate #9...3 shot groups at 25 yards. 1 = First Load. 2 = Second Load.










Bowhunter57


----------

